
Ask HN: Is there a way to bookmark particular HN comment? - winkv
I find lot of interesting info in comments and want to bookmark just the comment rather than the whole thread. Is there easy way to do this?
======
gus_massa
click on the age of the comment

    
    
      1 point by gus_massa 0 minutes ago [-]  
                           -------------
                                HERE
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14185491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14185491)

~~~
CarolineW
Then once you've done that you can bookmark it, or you can click on "favorite"
which will put it in your favorites list, which you can access from your
profile page.

